# Randomly Crashes (softdep_deallocate_dependencies)



## Thorny (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello,

I'm using FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE. After a runtime of about 250days it started to crash after some days. There are no written logs, but the last messages I can read at a monitor are:

```
sata2: port is not ready (timeout 1000ms) tfd=00000080
sata2: hardware reset timeout
ad4: FAILURE - device detached
g_fvs_done(): ad4s1g[WRITE(offset=797157146624 length=16384)] error=6
/dev: get eror 6 while accessing file-system
panic: softdep_deallocate_dependencies: unrecoverd I/O-rror
cannot dump: device not defined or unavaliable
```

The logs are not complete. The Monitor didn't show everything and I have to write it down to paper.  The last message was 
	
	



```
rebooting in 15 sec
```
 but it must be there for at least a whole night.

This is the 4th crash in 4 weeks. It occurs 2 times with high I/O and 2 times while the server was totally idle. 

I've checked for badblocks with dd, but didn't find anything. Otherwise the error occurs while writting, not reading. So I have no clue if there is a hardware problem, a driver problem or something else. Has anybody an idea?

Thanks for every help,
Thorny


----------



## Thorny (Oct 15, 2010)

5 Minutes ago there was another crash. This time with other error messages:

```
Oct 15 11:31:45 kali kernel: ad4: FAILURE - READ_DMA48 status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=40<UNCORRECTABLE> LBA=1520336543
Oct 15 11:31:45 kali kernel: g_vfs_done():ad4s1g[READ(offset=520714240000, length=16384)]error = 5
Oct 15 11:32:17 kali kernel: ad4: FAILURE - READ_DMA48 status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=40<UNCORRECTABLE> LBA=1520336543
Oct 15 11:32:17 kali kernel: g_vfs_done():ad4s1g[READ(offset=520714240000, length=16384)]error = 5
```


----------



## Thorny (Oct 15, 2010)

Hm, after this crash smartctl reports reading-errors and Current_Pending_Sector. The hdd is dieing -.-

I have a identical hdd for this case. Can I copy the current content of the hdd to the second one and than just use them without any further modifications? If yes, which command should I use?

Edit: second hdd is completly unmodified, there are no partition etc. Could I copy paritition etc. with dd?


----------



## Thorny (Oct 15, 2010)

Ahh - i found g4u (Ghost for Unix) which does what I want. Problem should be solved.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 16, 2010)

Thorny, in case you hadn't noticed I had to edit and correct each and every one of your posts .. : 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18043
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816


----------



## Thorny (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sorry - I was "a little" stressed while posting because of the crash (and some more :/). I will take more care next time.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 16, 2010)

I know stress. I moderate these forums ...


----------



## Thorny (Oct 16, 2010)

You make your job good. Thank you


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 17, 2010)

Thorny said:
			
		

> Ahh - i found g4u (Ghost for Unix) which does what I want. Problem should be solved.



g4u is just dd(1).  dd has some disadvantages for copying drives: http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/backup.html.


----------

